#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Not Viagra

## crepitas

Well being near on 68 with a 44 yo wife we sometimes we have a minor problem. Was in drug store and suggested to wife that I should try V. 
  WIFE ADAMANT very danger. Druggist suggested herbal substitute. And gave us two free capsules.
  Well, tried one capsule two days agobloody old fella keeps popping up unannounced like a thirteen yo...for two days so far sometimes in the middle of the night waking me up!
  So maybe not work for everybody but the name is GRAKUCU...maybe purely psychological but..

----------


## toddaniels

No shortage of it being hawked out on the inter-web in thai under; ยาเกร็กคู





> GRAKCU Capsules / natural "Viagra" (6 capsules)
> Dietary supplement for men designed by Chinese pharmacists. Effective natural remedy helps ugrepleniyu ogranizma, gives strength, increases the potency. Quick Safety action beacause carefully selected botanicals.
> 
> Capsules started on ancient Chinese recipes help:
> 1) Maximizing the penis during erection
> 2) Increase the duration of sexual intercourse
> 3) Removes the problem of premature ejaculation
> 4) significantly reduces recovery time between acts
> 
> ...


Sounds quite a lot like you so adeptly put it "maybe purely psychological". 

Tried rhino horn or tiger bones yet, or you working your way up to the hard core stuff?

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Crepitas whats the cost of it.?

If it works and gives a boost why not.

----------


## palexxxx

555.. 

Do a search in Google images and see what comes up when you look for Grakucu.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

I rather google Grakcu

----------


## palexxxx

^  Sorry,  I typed it in as per the OP.





> So maybe not work for everybody but the name is GRAKUCU...maybe purely psychological but..

----------


## chassamui

> I rather google Grakcu


Inevitably Teak Door demand has exhauted the supply chain.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/mobile-phones/dp/B00HZM6AZK

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

^ The womens viagra is out of stock in the london area as well.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

You don't need pills mate! Just need a woman that gives you a Johnson. Having said that (cough) I find the kamagra jelly to be quite entertaining, had a go at the Viagra once and thought I was going to die, heart pumping, broke out in sweat and face went bright red, the last thing I felt like doing was having a shag. Sad really coz I was in Angeles city at the time

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Kamagra works on women.

----------


## Stinky

> Kamagra works on women.


Huh? Like women who are really men?

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Stinky if you prefer men, that's your choice.....

----------


## Stinky

Yes ok that's right I'm a raving iron, a woofter batting off a sticky wicket, I love man cock!

Now what's all this about women and kamargra?

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

I gave a woman some Kamagra to try and she had a good time on it :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

Now that interesting! Placing an online order now  :Very Happy:

----------


## thefactoryoutlet

they also launched a new cream to put on your willy to get it hard instantly ?

----------


## Stinky

I usually just rub a woman it on for that particular  :Very Happy:

----------


## crepitas

> Crepitas whats the cost of it.?
> 
> If it works and gives a boost why not.


... 400baht

----------


## nidhogg

> I gave a woman some Kamagra to try and she had a good time on it


Someone I knew years ago always used to split his sachet with the girl - 3/4 for him, 1/4 for her.

I did try it.  Once.  Thought I would give recreational sport f*cking a go with my partner.  It was not worth it.  My head felt like it was going to blow up, and as someone with borderline high blood pressure, thought this was really not a good idea.  Plus, simply I did not need it.

The person I knew pretty much always used it.  Wonder if he slipped from recreational use to required use.

----------


## Pragmatic

> 400baht


Fooking expensive that. Half a tab of these 1 hour before the annual event will do the trick.  SIDEGRA - Weloveshopping

----------


## wackyjacky

My friend says he's reverse engineered Viagra. He takes L Argenine and Pycogenol and says he gets 'blue steels' without the side effects. The frigging Pycogenol costs > Kamagra here though - if you can find it.

----------


## nidhogg

> 1 hour before the annual event will do the trick.


That often?  You poor bastard.  My sympathies.

----------


## ltnt

Big C carries the Grakcu in their pharmacy off the shelf for 386 baht...its in the Ladies section for minstrel tonics...

----------


## toddaniels

In perusing the inter-web I found you can also become a "distributor" of Grakcu in a pyramid type scheme or something along those lines.

----------


## wackyjacky

I Googled L Arginine and Pycogenol. Apparently my friend is right. You have to eat them every day though. 80% of guys with ED got normal wood after two months and 93% after three. Link:Treatment of erectile dysfunction with pycnogenol and L-arginine. - PubMed - NCBI

----------


## ltnt

> Well, tried one capsule two days ago…bloody old fella keeps popping up unannounced like a thirteen yo...for two days so far sometimes in the middle of the night waking me up!


So where's the update?  You say the results are after taking one tab?  Wife must be happy crepitas. :Smile:

----------


## Borey the Bald

Since Crepitas apparently isn't up for it, let me give my opinion.

My experience with Viagra was similar to beerlaodrinker:




> ..... had a go at the Viagra once and thought I was going to die, heart pumping, broke out in sweat and face went bright red, the last thing I felt like doing was having a shag.


So when I read the OP, I thought I would give Gracku a try.  After a few doses over the last month, I am convinced that it is effective.  The only (minor) side effect I noticed was that the pills inhibit sleep for a few hours.  

For this old, broken down falang it works.

----------


## BaitongBoy

I wonder if there is any rat poison or some other toxic substance in that "herbal mixture"...

----------


## BaitongBoy

Bought some liquid stimulant once for the gf (read wingman, wingnut, handbag)...

Came in a little blue bottle...She poured a little in her drink...Had a frenzied first hour where she was pounded to bits, but that was just the start...

She was so horny she demanded it again immediately...Thoughtless coont wouldn't wait even five minutes and threatened to take it to the street...

Told her to knock herself out...Then pushed her head down for start-up procedures for a revenge fck that had her screaming for mercy...

Heh...That shite really got her horns on...

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Use it in the afternoon then. :Smile: ,or are you a lights out man. :Smile: 






> Since Crepitas apparently isn't up for it, let me give my opinion.
> 
> My experience with Viagra was similar to beerlaodrinker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Yep there's no way I'm ever going to tamper with the Viagra again after that little episode, had some good results with the Kamarga jelly though, 100 baht for a sachet , cheaper still if you buy in bulk, does tend to give you a slight headache in the morning though, but that might be just be me having to many beers :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> does tend to give you a slight headache in the morning though, but that might be just be me having to many beers


Supposed to rub it on yer dick, not your head...Wrong head!...

Seriously, it does give one a headache...

----------


## can123

> Big C carries the Grakcu in their pharmacy off the shelf for 386 baht...its in the Ladies section for minstrel tonics...


I tried those minstrel tonics. I turned black and started playing the banjo.

----------


## NZdick1983

I take pycnogenol. Not the french marine bark extract, but a Kiwi one, extracted from native NZ radiata bark (a copy of the more expensive French one, in other words).

It is very good. I am a health freak (some might say I'm just a freak) I won't deny that lol... but here is my tip for you.

Raw garlic. Cut very finely, 2 or 3 cloves of raw garlic. Leave for 10 minutes for the allicin content to oxidize with air - then swallow in water (like a shot).

I know garlic is disgusting and jokes will come flying saying your wife won't kiss you because of the smell, etc but just swallow it in one go, brush your teeth and you will be fine.

Your ding tong.. will think he's 14 years old again. You will get morning wood again.
Trust me, try it - thank me later.

P.S. it might take a few days for the affects to build up (so to speak) best on an empty stomach. It's awesome for general heath as well. Anti-biotic, Anti-bacterial
while it won't interfere with the good bacteria in your gut.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Your ding tong.. will think he's 14 years old again. You will get morning wood again.


Some of the guys here get morning wood regularly...I just don't get it (no pun intended)...Waking up with a bloke, no matter how pretty, is not for me...

Butterfly was famous for it, bless his little Belgian waffle...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> I tried those minstrel tonics. I turned black and started playing the banjo.


Heh...I wondered who was gonna spot that...Is that like piss in a bottle?...

----------


## NZdick1983

haha Baitongboy - I'm getting a stiffy just reading this thread!

*Not lol..  seriously, garlic works jing jing... of course, I don't need any help down there at my tender age (I take it for general health) but I've noticed... hmmm without going into details, noticeable improvements on what is otherwise perfection. (cough, cough)..

 :Aussie:

----------


## Scottish Gary

I find with Kamagra  you can fuck like a porn star all night but there is no end product.  You are left dry as a bone with your balls at bursting point but you just cant hit the finishing line.

----------


## Baas Babelaas

Kamagra - boner 12 hours later (that stood at attention for a further 6 hours), plus a pounding headache.

I'd rather try herbal stuff (no animal parts majiggery) and garlic.

Or just a fine looking foxy wench who gives me the 'wild streak'..

----------


## chassamui

> Waking up with a bloke, no matter how pretty, is not for me...


Seems they feel the same way. 



> Some of the guys here get morning wood regularly I just don't get it


Must be tough on you seeing them wake up with a hard on and then ignoring you in favour of a wank.

----------


## BobR

> Kamagra - boner 12 hours later (that stood at attention for a further 6 hours), plus a pounding headache.
> 
> I'd rather try herbal stuff (no animal parts majiggery) and garlic.
> 
> Or just a fine looking foxy wench who gives me the 'wild streak'..


Be careful, priapism is a serious medical emergency in the form of a persistent boner that won't go away.   Damage can occur, and doctors take it seriously enough in the emergency room to perform surgery to drain the blood if less dramatic treatments don't work.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Priapism

----------


## Mozzbie47

^^^^^ Shit, never knew that, never tried Viagra, maybe wont now.

----------


## Luigi

When going for a weekend of hotel sport-shagging with a mistress I take a tab of Sidegra.

Usually between 8-12 times over the 2 nights, which keeps them happy until I can sport-fuk them again.


Sidegra is an official Thai viagra, price controlled by the government at 180b for 4 100mg tabs, but without prescription most places charge between 200-300b.

Well worth it for an endless weekend of sport-shagging.

----------


## VocalNeal

My wife said should we try V? I said easier if you lost 10-15 kgs.

----------


## rickschoppers

Everone needs to remember that taking Viagra or Viagra-type products should only be done if you have ED. All the problems seem to occur when this type of product is taken for recreational sex. Having a weak heart is a reason not to try them as well.

----------


## charleyboy

ED?

Wish you fookers would use words!

----------


## rickschoppers

Erectile Dysfunction for those who like complete words.

----------


## charleyboy

No wonder I'd never heard of it!

----------


## chassamui

> My wife said should we try V? I said easier if you lost 10-15 kgs


If my mrs lost that much weight she'd need to run around in the shower just to get wet.  :Smile:

----------


## Mozzbie47

> Erectile Dysfunction for those who like complete words.


  I thought it was for Exceptional Dick, sorry

----------


## NZdick1983

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> Erectile Dysfunction for those who like complete words.
> 
> 
>   I thought it was for "Exceptional Dick", sorry


Someone called my name... :Aussie:   Hey, anyone had the gonads enough to try my garlic suggestion??

Just a re-cap: 3 cloves of garlic, mince finely, leave for 10 minutes (for the allicin to activate with air) pour in some warm water - hold your nose - then skull the bastard.
*brush ye teeth - chew on a freshmint gum... then ya good to go...

Any smartass says ya missus won't kiss ya, or your man juice will taste funny, is missing the point (so to speak) oh, and it actually helps with bad breath over time...bloody great
for overall health too! 

*Oh, best on an empty stomach..

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> Erectile Dysfunction for those who like complete words.
> 
> 
>   I thought it was for Exceptional Dick, sorry


Those with an exceptional Dick don't need chemical fortification

----------


## NZdick1983

Not chemical bro "herbal" ;-)

I am a natural dick hehe

----------


## Stinky

I've never found anyrhng better than Akita hh1 super love puppies, hard to get hold of outside of PI

----------


## rickschoppers

I personally think natural is the way to go.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ I agree, Rick (hence my suggestion of garlic over Cialis/Viagra, etc)

I don't take it specifically for ED lol... just general health - but I've noticed a nice side-effect of my consumption of raw garlic, has been my enhanced libido and strength of erections have gone through the roof!

*Sorry for the graphic imagery, no other way to word it.  :cmn:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Originally Posted by BaitongBoy
> 
> Waking up with a bloke, no matter how pretty, is not for me...
> 
> 
> Seems they feel the same way.
> 
> Makes no sense, as usual, Jizzy...Are you a ladyboy?...You have the stupidest avs...
> 
> ...


Heh...You must really be speaking from experience, Jizzy...

----------


## Mozzbie47

I do OK, dont think I will bother with any additives.

----------


## GoldieNonce

Purchased this from Big C for 395 BHT for 6 tabs must say they are good but have the same side effects as V = red face,nasal congestion etc.But best of all the porn star ability     :sexy:

----------


## Luigi

Will take 1/2 a 100mg Sidegra on Saturday evening.

Will be like a Chinese flagpole from 7pm to Sunday afternoon. 'the Orgasm machine' as he's been affectionately monikered.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ I thought they had tiny flagpoles, Luigi...

----------


## Luigi

555  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Ok, flagpoles nonetheless...

----------


## rubik101

I just tried Gracku capsules. They are available from pharmacies and not expensive. They are a Chinese Herbal mixture. They are a bit vague about the effects but I can tell you from experience that they work, very well! I was as hard as I have ever been and it stayed hard, and it stayed hard, and it stayed hard! After more than an hour and several orgasms, she called it quits! I didn't even have a hint of an orgasm. These pills are to make you hard and keep you hard. They definitely dulled the sensation in my dick such that I couldn't come, no matter how hard or fast I ploughed the furrow. We rested for about 30 minutes and resorted to KY jelly and a hand job/blow job that eventually relieved the pressure! If you want a long time fuck, these worked for me.

----------


## uncle junior

shitz be gettin deep in here  ::spin::

----------


## tlcwaterfall

> I just tried Gracku capsules. They are available from pharmacies and not expensive. They are a Chinese Herbal mixture. They are a bit vague about the effects but I can tell you from experience that they work, very well! I was as hard as I have ever been and it stayed hard, and it stayed hard, and it stayed hard! After more than an hour and several orgasms, she called it quits! I didn't even have a hint of an orgasm. These pills are to make you hard and keep you hard. They definitely dulled the sensation in my dick such that I couldn't come, no matter how hard or fast I ploughed the furrow. We rested for about 30 minutes and resorted to KY jelly and a hand job/blow job that eventually relieved the pressure! If you want a long time fuck, these worked for me.


Any chance of a picture of the packet please? Will make it easier to show a picture to the pharmacy.

----------


## Bogon

Any chance of a picture of the girl please? Will make it easier to know if it was the tabs or girl for the delay.

----------


## pseudolus

> Any chance of a picture of the packet please? Will make it easier to show a picture to the pharmacy.

----------


## Thai3

Will ask the mrs to get some, as long as they are not over 200 baht  :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Will ask the mrs to get some, as long as they are not over 200 baht


Do matter the price its worth every baht to stop her winging. ::chitown::

----------


## Ratchaburi

Went down to the local pharmacy & pick up Grakcu capsule 300b for 6.
Will give them a try this week.   ::chitown::

----------


## MikeyJ

> Bought some liquid stimulant once for the gf (read wingman, wingnut, handbag)...
> 
> Came in a little blue bottle...She poured a little in her drink...Had a frenzied first hour where she was pounded to bits, but that was just the start...
> 
> She was so horny she demanded it again immediately...Thoughtless coont wouldn't wait even five minutes and threatened to take it to the street...
> 
> Told her to knock herself out...Then pushed her head down for start-up procedures for a revenge fck that had her screaming for mercy...
> 
> Heh...That shite really got her horns on...


Hey man, do you by any chance know the name of this "liquid stimulant" or perhaps a description of it so I know what to ask for?  Thanks!

----------


## DrB0b

> Hey man, do you by any chance know the name of this "liquid stimulant" or perhaps a description of it so I know what to ask for?  Thanks!


Date-rape alert!!

----------


## Thai3

> Went down to the local pharmacy & pick up Grakcu capsule 300b for 6.
> Will give them a try this week.


Any good then ?

----------


## Little Chuchok

Try Black Ant pills.Been around in Chinese medicine for many , many years. Apparently has the ingredient sildenafil. And has been used way before Pfizer new anything about it.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Any good then ?


 He's still testing them. He'll get back to us when he can get the feelings back in his right hand.   :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Sprouts  :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

Did give one a try over Christmas had gut acid problems maybe over eating not sure, been very busy with work.
When things settle down I will try again. ::chitown::

----------


## Thai3

Put me off, got that problem already, i'll buy the mrs a vibrator and save me the bother  :Smile:

----------


## Chico

A daily dose of watermelon.

----------


## barrylad66

Would like to give one of these stimulants a bash one  day but shit scared because of all the meds im on!

----------


## crackerjack101

> 



We tried this stuff as the the litany of drugs I've been taking over the the last 2-3 years has had its effects.
It was pretty impressive.
I did 1 tab and the results were evident for 4-5 days.
No side effects noticed.

Given the cost of genuine Cialis this seems a pretty good alternative.

All good.

 :tumbs:

----------


## barrylad66

> We tried this stuff as the the litany of drugs I've been taking over the the last 2-3 years has had its effects.
> It was pretty impressive.
> I did 1 tab and the results were evident for 4-5 days.
> No side effects noticed.
> 
> Given the cost of genuine Cialis this seems a pretty good alternative.
> 
> All good.


 :Smile: 
Seen it advertised on t.v. could give a try.just curious like

----------


## gootos

U can find analogs of Viagra in Phuket, its called Elonza, Sedogra and more. This is a large assortment of drugs.

----------

